# wiring a wall oven to 3 wire junction



## helpwithhomeimprovement (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an oven with 4 wires red, white, green and black. my junction box has white and black wire, where do i connect the red wire


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 12, 2017)

If you have a VOM, (VOLT, OHM, Meter), set on the AC scale and in the 250V range, touch the probes to the ends on the conductors and if you read 240V or 120V you'll know what's available.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 12, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> If you have a VOM, (VOLT, OHM, Meter), set on the AC scale and in the 250V range, touch the probes to the ends on the conductors and if you read 240V or 120V you'll know what's available.



:agree: what he said.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2017)

Post a photo of the box with the wires.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Feb 13, 2017)

helpwithhomeimprovement said:


> I have an oven with 4 wires red, white, green and black. my junction box has white and black wire, where do i connect the red wire



Please also let us know the make and model of the wall oven. We need to know the specs in order to guide you properly.

Also we need to know what size wires are in the junction box and what size breaker/s the wires are connected to. We don't even know yet what the Kwatt rating of the wall oven is. So we need to be sure the present wiring although may be 240v can handle the pull of the wall oven safely with the present size wires and breaker/s. Also need to know if this circuit feeds anything else. It also seems that the wall oven is probably 120v/240v and the juction box since only a black and white wire may only be either 120v or 240v. In order to properly feed an appliance that is 120/240v you will need a third wire (neutral).


----------



## Kabris (Feb 14, 2017)

You'll have to look at the manual that came with the oven to see if it can be wired with a 3 wire (black, white and ground). The manual will also tell you the maximum size circuit breaker to use. All electric ovens now come with a 4 wire setup, but some will allow you to wire it with a 3 wire. However, it is now illegal in most jurisdictions to wire your new oven with a 3 wire setup. It is also now illegal to hardwire ovens. For serviceability it must be on a cord and plug.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 14, 2017)

If the cable from the wall is black, white and bare it can not be used for three wire 120/240 install. That cable was only ever valid for 240 volt only installation.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

OP is apparently MIA


----------



## afjes_2016 (Feb 14, 2017)

Until we hear back from the OP we can not assume anything.

The OP says he has an "oven" that is all. There are "wall ovens" that run stickily on 240volts. The OP may not be using proper terminology without knowing it. He could mean an electric "Range" or he could have a "wall oven".

This is why I asked the OP to give us the make and model so we know what we are dealing with and can advise him correctly before we start advising him as to what to do. Because there is a "red" wire we figure it must be 120/240v; two hots, neutral and a ground, but let's just wait until the OP responds.

Again we need to get a realistic starting point. Even if it is a 240 v oven we don't even know the gauge of the conductors nor the rating of the breaker/s at this point.


----------

